# A-Plan yes again



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

£790 on the R33 GTR,with modifications declared :smokin:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Arn't they the nuts muts??


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

They are!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

What age group are you in?
Is the car garaged?
How many miles per year?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Dad's 44,got 6 or 7 yrs no claims,car won't be garaged,and think it's 5k miles per year


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Thought it must be for someone over the 30 years of age mark.


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

what value did they give for your GTR33


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

can't remember,but will find out


----------

